# Fussballmanagerspiele online



## Aerna (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute !
Wer spielt Onlinemanager ? Welche Manager spielt ihr ? Und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht !
Das soll ein Thread sein , wo Mann oder Frau ,über alles was mit Online Fussballmangern zu tun hat ,ausführlich Diskutieren kann!
Taktiken , Spieler , Finanzen , verabredungen zu Freundschaftspielen, Ligengründungen und so weiter!

Ich selber Spiele Hattrick und Kicker Interactiv!

Also " Haut rein die Pocke"


----------



## herthabsc21 (20. März 2012)

Also ick Spiele Online OFM das ist kostenlos und recht einfach und übersichtlich in der Menüführung.Man braucht zwar etwas Gedult um sich in höhere Ligen zu katapultieren aber das ist ja der Reiz.!!Kann ich nur Empfehlen


----------



## Supeq (17. April 2012)

Hab mal OFM gespielt, ist mMn auch der beste, wird aber nach ner Zeit sehr langweilig (Spielprinzip ist einfach zu simpel). Macht aber auf jeden Fall die erste Zeit richtig Laune^^


----------



## BootinBull (11. Juli 2012)

früher mal gespielt und dann packt ein das für paar wochen


----------



## DaywalkerEH (11. Juli 2012)

Fussballcup.de

==> Bin seit einigen Wochen dabei, und macht mir recht viel Spaß


----------



## Roarks (8. September 2012)

Hi,

also ich spiel den OFM jetzt seit 2009 und muss sagen,
dass hat noch kein anderes Game geschafft mich so lang zu halten 
Ich finde es recht praktisch das relative Chancengleichheit besteht egal ob 
man täglich Stunden investiert oder nur kurz mal das Training aktualisiert und gut.

Grüße Roarks


----------



## Gamefee (19. September 2012)

An Fussballmanagerspielen habe ich aktuell 11 x 11, 11 Legends, Fussballcup, Goal for Glory, Goal United, OfM, Schuss und Tor und Teamfight im Angebot. Zu finden unter Sportspiele. Aber ich weiß, das es im Netz mindestens 20 gibt. Werde da also noch was tun müssen.
Sebst spiele ich davon 11 x 11 am liebsten. Allerdings kann man sich da keine all zu großen Spielpausen erlauben, weil die Mannschaft recht schnell altert und damit an Wert verliert. Ist aber sonst recht cool, vor allem wenn man mal raus hat, wie man dabei an Geld kommt.


----------



## Aerna (17. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir jetzt Top Eleven als App heruntergeladen und muss leider sagen das es mir nicht so gefällt. Die Menüführung ist sehr unübersichtlich. Das stört doch sehr.Das Live-Spiel finde ich aber gut.
 Kick it out hab ich auch als App, ist aber sehr langweilig und man kommt nicht so richtig vor ran. Außer man erkauft sich Vorteile.Und mit solchen Spielen habe ich meine Probleme. Dann lieber einmal für ein Game zahlen.
Bis jetzt finde ich Hattrick immer noch am besten. Leider funzt das App nicht richtig ( aber es ist ja auch ein PC Onlinespiel) Hattrick finde ich sehr umfangreich und es reicht, wenn man sich 1-2 die Woche einloggt.
groetjes Aerna


----------



## Sturmhai (5. Juli 2013)

FTM - FußballTeam Manager.
Gibt es für PC, iOs und Android.
Echte Namen (Mannschaften und Spieler), nicht zu unübersichtlich, macht Spaß.

www.*fussballteammanager*.de/‎ 
http://www.google.com/search?q=Fußb...e7&rls=com.microsoft:de:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=#


----------



## stone-cold (5. Juli 2013)

Mal diverse probiert, aber immer wieder bei hattrick gelandet.


----------



## Kirschtier (6. Juli 2013)

comunio.de ist auch nicht schlecht - aber nur wenn man eine Gruppe hat und man stellt eigtl nur ne Mannschaft auf


----------



## schmidt206 (11. September 2013)

Also GoalUnited ist aus meiner Sicht absoluter Mist. Hab es genau 2 Wochen gespielt und mich dann wieder abgemeldet.
Aber gut zu wissen; ich werde den FTM - FußballTeam Manager mal testen.


----------



## elefant77 (1. März 2014)

Spiele seit knapp 5 Jahren OFM und seit kurzer Zeit auch Top Eleven! 
Nachdem ich auch andere Manager mal ausprobiert habe, muss ich sagen, dass OFM das ausgereifteste ist und auch nach den Jahren immer noch viel Spaß macht!


----------



## sarx (5. März 2014)

Hab auch OFM und goalunited gezockt, gehalten hat mich aber weder das eine, noch das andere :-/


----------



## Chipes (7. April 2014)

Habe auch ein paar gespielt, fand dann aber auch "Hattrick" am besten


----------



## ferdi1982 (9. April 2014)

Habe von 2004 - 2011 Hattrick auf teils hoechster Stufe gespielt und koennte es eigentlich auch jedem empfehlen wenn da nicht die staendigen Aenderungen am Spiel waeren.....was mir persoenlich auf den Wecker ging.....ansonten ein Top Spiel mit ner riesen Community.


----------

